# Peptides and vision issues



## meat (Mar 18, 2014)

I read somewhere that there was a certain peptide(s) out there that caused vision issues. Any of you know which one, or ones that would be? Thanks!


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 19, 2014)

thats sarms....S4 will fuk with your night vision.  Some dont get any issues at all, others have quite a bit of trouble.  Tapering up the dose is how you can combat it and keep it to a min.


----------



## meat (Mar 19, 2014)

Outstanding! I wasn't planning on sarms. I appreciate the information!


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 19, 2014)

sarms are a next gen type thing now.  on other sites they are popular.....cuz a lot of guys are still too big of pussies to pin.


----------



## goodfella (Mar 19, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> sarms are a next gen type thing now.  on other sites they are popular.....cuz a lot of guys are still too big of pussies to pin.



Hahahaha^^ :32 (18):


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 19, 2014)

Its sad but true.  


like peptides, if your willing to step outside the box, they do have their uses.


----------



## snake (Mar 19, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> sarms are a next gen type thing now.  on other sites they are popular.....cuz a lot of guys are still too big of pussies to pin.



Seriously? A 5/16" 31g really scares people? I remember my first TRT shot I did myself; 1 1/2" 21g in the glute. needless to say, I went back to the Pharmacy for 25 g's.


----------



## explosivemuscle (Mar 19, 2014)

yeah, it varies person to person


----------



## meat (Mar 19, 2014)

snake said:


> Seriously? A 5/16" 31g really scares people? I remember my first TRT shot I did myself; 1 1/2" 21g in the glute. needless to say, I went back to the Pharmacy for 25 g's.



Friend of mine wouldn't listen, and used the 20g pin that came with sust redi jects. Mind boggling! Lol! And yes, 25g is all I use now. Draw up with a 21, and pin with a new 25.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 19, 2014)

i just buy 25's.....drawing with them is slower but not too bad.


----------



## meat (Mar 19, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> i just buy 25's.....drawing with them is slower but not too bad.



Do you use the same pin you drew with? Reason I ask, is the rubber stopper really dulls a pin. I know...Doctors draw, and stab people all the time, but they are who they are... I buy the 21g 3ml Terumos, and a box of 25g Terumo pins. Seems to keep the scar tissue down, when I twist on a new pin after drawing up my oily goodies.


----------



## snake (Mar 20, 2014)

Im with meat on this; It does make a difference. Half the time I never feel it.


----------



## meat (Mar 20, 2014)

snake said:


> Im with meat on this; It does make a difference. Half the time I never feel it.



And if you want to really go the extra mile, put your pins (not syringes lol) in a ziplock bag, and put them in the freezer. Draw up the oily goods with a big pin, unscrew it, and immediately put on a new one right out of the freezer. Seems to keep any "pain" down to a minimum. In reality, I don't do this anymore as a new 25g pin used the right way (like a dart), doesn't hurt at all for me. You can try the freezer method for your pins. Some guys swear by it.


----------

